# Is anyone here good at troubleshooting sewing machines?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I was going to make more snuggle bags, and my sewing machine decides to not want to thread correctly from the bottom. 
I just changed the needle this morning... it was jamming quite a bit last night as well.









Threaded to standard.









Looks normal.









There's that piece of string coming off the bobbin, that really shouldn't be there. The normal string is going around the bobbin, but that one piece stays there.









... and that's what the bottom looks like.

It's so irritating when you went over to take a break from papers to sew, and it decides it wants to take a day off.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have learned over the years that whenever the sewing machine has thread issues to just take both top and bobbin threads completely off and re-thread the whole works. I've also heard it said that if the top thread messes up it's a bobbin issue and if the bobbin thread messes up it's a top thread issue. Not sure I believe that though. :lol: 

How frequently have you used the machine since you last cleaned and oiled it? Sometimes the threading is fine but there is a lint build up around or under the bobbin case. Fleece and flannel are very linty so the machines need cleaning frequently. 

Your needle looks to be in the far left position. Do you have it set to zig zag, or why is the needle the needle not in the center position. Maybe check your settings. It shouldn't cause a sewing problem because they are meant to sew with the needle in left, center, or right positions, but worth checking. 

Yep, I know that feeling well. I think the only time my machine ever messed up was when I was either in a rush or decided to take a few minutes to sew. :roll:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It's always been in that position since I got it... it's the basic stitch. I've only had the machine for about 3 months now. I give it a brush off after every use to get the fuzzies out. I think Im going to rewind the bobbin and then rethread the top and try that out. Just have to get through one paragraph of this paper...


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah yes, well as a sewer with over 25 years experience, yes the best thing to do is rethread the machine, rewind a new bobbin, make sure the bobbing case area is free of any threads or fluff... and the last trick is to use a new needle. In theory, according to all the books, you are to use a new needle for every project, I know that typically doesn't happen... 

You have a newer brother, what model?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Its the 8080... it's a Project Runway edition. It has 80 stitches... and all I use is one.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The new bobbin worked! Gotta love how temperamental sewing machines can be.


----------

